
New Singapore Google Cloud Platform region - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/Google-Cloud-Platform-comes-to-Singapore.html
======
mappu
"The Singapore region is now open as asia-southeast1. [...] the total number
of paid GCP customers in Singapore has increased by 100% over the last 12
months."

Was it already privately available before now?

EDIT: Probably "in Singapore" means that the customer is in singapore, not the
service

~~~
thesandlord
It's been publicly available for a while (a month maybe?), but was launched
quietly until now.

~~~
a012
True. I've used compute engine in Southeast region for weeks, didn't know it's
official just now.

------
sandGorgon
> _" The Singapore region is now open as asia-southeast1. [...] the total
> number of paid GCP customers in Singapore has increased by 100% over the
> last 12 months."_

I willing to bet that a significant number of these are Indian customers.
Singapore AWS, Softlayer, Azure were the closest datacenters to India for a
long time. Now Azure and AWS have india datacenter ... and google has been
promising one for a long time.

Indian startups (like mine) which have a buy-in to the Google ecosystem have
to operate from the closest point - Singapore. I wish you guys launch the
Mumbai datacenter soon enough.

~~~
whyagaindavid
Any specialized reason for Mumbai data center? Latency?

~~~
sandGorgon
for an Indian startup ? yes - latency is one. regulatory is another. If you
are touching PII or financial data (like us), having the DB in India is
critical.

------
latch
I'm vaguely under the impression that AWS, Azure and Digital Ocean (and
probably many more, don't own a facility in Singapore but, essentially,
collocate (though maybe some would prefer the word partner?) which Equinix.

Does anyone know if that's true and, more importantly, if it's also true for
this new GCP region?

~~~
nl
AWS is in Equinix in Sydney. Not sure about Singapore though.

~~~
sitepodmatt
I am quite surprised about this given space requirements. When I visited
Equinix HKG1 it was on the 14th floor of a shared office building and space
seemed very limited, most customers seemed to use it just as a network POP
judging what you can see through rack doors. Rented floor, 4GS security guys,
pen and paper sign in. Perhaps in other locations they own the building and
have large spaces to accomodate large clouds.

~~~
kasey_junk
Equinix runs some gigantic data centers and high value ones as well. The
Chicago/Cermak data center hosted essentially all oil futures trading in the
states until the CME got into the hosting business.

Last I looked they were approaching 200 data centers. There is going to be a
bit of variance amongst that many.

------
boulos
Fun fact: for the large run on Sunday [1], Andrew Sutherland included these
zones in his cluster, so I ended up entirely removing the legend ;).

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548017)

------
afeezaziz
Hi, hoping to get someone from GCP here. I am based in SEA and would like to
get into Spark & Surge. We are a part of an incubator but our incubator asked
us to talk directly to GCP but GCP asked us to ask incubator. We are in a
bind. Can someone from GCP help us in this matter?

~~~
vgt
Shoot me a note, we'll sort it out

------
pritambarhate
A bit off the topic: I tried to search for this but couldn't get anything
conclusive. Are applications hosted on GCP, GAE, Google Cloud Storage and
Google Cloud CDN accessible in China?

~~~
afeezaziz
If I am not mistaken, Firebase is OK but then again no one from Firebase is
willing to verify this.

------
mikecb
London and Northern Virginia have also launched recently.

------
wiradikusuma
Any plan for GAE in SG region in the foreseeable future?

------
ramshanker
Eagerly awaiting Indian region. :)

~~~
whyagaindavid
Is the latency so bad to Singapore?

~~~
boulos
Mombai <=> Singapore is roughly 60 ms. Chennai being closer and where many
things meet is ~30 ms. So it kind of depends on what your latency requirements
are (remote database no, website sure) or as jpatakol said if you _must_ be
located in India for other reasons.

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud but am no networking / regulatory expert
;).

